# snooow!



## gjohnson123 (Dec 17, 2011)

hey guys i live in maine and im looking for my first car. someone localy is selling their datsun 240z. i know its rwd and its naturally gona suck in the snow but is it possible to drive it in maine snow? anything i can do to make it doable.


thanks gabe


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sure, get a set of snow tires for the rear and throw a few bags of softener salt in the trunk. Drive cautiously and you'll be fine. Folks still had to get around back when all cars were RWD.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Z cars and old 200SX's and 240Sx's are all notoriously bad in the snow. Being that 240Z's are getting pretty collectable, I wouldn't be taking it out in the snow and risk wrecking it. Sure snow tires will help. Putting weight in the back is a double-edged sword: the weight over the rear wheels gives you more traction, but also affects the suspension and steering angles. With as much snow as Maine gets, I would recommend getting a 4x4 to run around in and leave the ol' Z for better weather.


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Z cars and old 200SX's and 240Sx's are all notoriously bad in the snow. Being that 240Z's are getting pretty collectable, I wouldn't be taking it out in the snow and risk wrecking it. Sure snow tires will help. Putting weight in the back is a double-edged sword: the weight over the rear wheels gives you more traction, but also affects the suspension and steering angles. With as much snow as Maine gets, I would recommend getting a 4x4 to run around in and leave the ol' Z for better weather.



I resent that remark.I have an 82 datsun 200sx and it is a dream in snow.It has a near 50/50 weight balance so it is very controllable in snow.185/70/14 don't hurt.Its one of the old ones with a solid rear axle, so don't tell him that its bad in snow.

Hell, I got rid of my FWD cars because they handled so bad in snow.understeer understeer...

he is in maine,and chances are unless he gets lucky and find a car that was never driven in rain/snow than he is going to pickup a car that will have rust holes big enough to put your foot through...


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

Don't sell RWD short in winter weather. After all, I've had my share of problems in the past when backing up in the snow (outta a parking spot, f'r insatnce) with a front wheel drive vehicle.

Keep in mind that, no matter what you've been told, front wheel drive exists, not expressly for the benefit of the driver, but for ease of assembly by the manufacturer. 

Switched to RWD trucks years ago - I know what to expect & how to control it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, back in the late 80's when I worked for a Nissan dealer in NJ, the old 200SX's were horrible in the snow. Maybe the snow is just more slippery in NJ!


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

snow tires are mandatory as with all RWD's.No,I have never added weight to car.


----------

